# American Dry Soda



## deenodean (May 1, 2015)

Any info on this one appreciated. The bottom of the bottle indicates it was made at a Dominion glass factory in Canada, it is 28 ounce and ACL.Thx    thx [attachment=IMG_0052 (800x598).jpg] [attachment=IMG_0059 (800x598).jpg]


----------



## botlguy (May 1, 2015)

I really have no clue but perhaps this is Canadian retaliation for America making Canada Dry Ginger Ale. You guy trying to start a war?    [8D] [] []


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 1, 2015)

It looks like it was put out by Orange Crush Ltd. The Ottawa Citizen 1948 Starting a war would be from the US side. HERE was a documentary on how to do it. []


----------



## deenodean (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and googled info. I could not find anything on it ...I should have put this post down in soda's , ACL's. This bottle was found in British Columbia. The last time Canada and USA went to war was in 1812 with the north claiming victory.....was it over a 'soda dispute ' ?? [] [] []


----------

